# Spieler über 30: Wenn Job und Familie das Gaming verändern - Ü30-Special Teil 2



## MarcBrehme (30. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spieler über 30: Wenn Job und Familie das Gaming verändern - Ü30-Special Teil 2* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spieler über 30: Wenn Job und Familie das Gaming verändern - Ü30-Special Teil 2


----------



## Serafyn (30. Juni 2013)

Ich habe erst mit 30+ Jahren überhaupt angefangen zu zocken (mit Descent). Nun sind 18 Jahre vergangen und mein Spielverhalten hat sich dahingehend verändert, dass ich zwar wie seit UO online spielen will, aber nicht mehr bereit bin, den sozialen Verpflichtungen nachzukommen, die ein MMORPG mit sich bringt. 
Ich zocke zur Zeit nur D3, Defiance, Marvel Heroes, Team Fortress 2, Might and Magic 6, XCOM etc.. Zum Teil sind die Games also online, allerdings ohne das soziale Umfeld wie Gilde etc. (für mich). Nur so kann ich ohne "Termindruck" und "vermeintliche" Verpflichtungen in Ruhe zocken. Mal hier eine Stunde, dann 30 Min. afk, dann eine Runde weiter gemetzelt, dann wieder afk....das war bei mir früher anders. Da habe ich permanent zig Stunden vorm Monitor gehockt....

Fazit: Es ist nie zu spät für eine glückliche Kindheit © 

Spielen werde ich, bis ich ins Grab falle- so viel steht fest 

Best wishes
Sabine


----------



## HGHarti (30. Juni 2013)

Du bist nicht zu alt oder zu schlecht.
Spiele selber mit meiner inzwischen 18 Jährigen Tochter COD ect und ich sehe kein Land.
Selbst an der Plasy habe ich bei Shootern keine Chance mehr.Den Kindern ist es egal ob Controler oder Maus.
Spiele mit meiner Tochter seid ihrem 10 Lebensjahr.Ich habe die Einstellung das es besser ist mit ihr zusammen zu spielen als wenn sie es heimlich irgend wo macht.
Und seien wir ehrlich ,machen würden sie es sowie so.Haben wir doch früher auch.

PS: der Freitag ist mein Tag.Früh feierabend und los geht´s.
Sonnst finde ich am WE abends immer mal Zeit zum spielen.
Unter der Woche ist es aber wirklich schwer.
Und manchmal spielt einem das Wetter auch noch in die Karten


----------



## Nerdkiller (30. Juni 2013)

Zuerst einmal Marc, möchte ich dir für deinen persönlichen Bericht danken!
Ich bin wirklich ergriffen von der Sichtweise, welche du auf diese doch recht schwierige Thematik legst und auch einen anfang 20Jahre alten Knaben vermittelst. Diese Situation und den einhergehenden Stress/Druck hab ich ansonsten so nie deutlicher vermittelt bekommen. Gerade weil die Thematik so selten beleuchtet wurde und wenn, dann meist nur aus einer eher distanzierten Haltung.

Ich bin selbst seit Kindesbeinen, leidenschaftlicher Gamer. Natürlich habe ich aber generationsbedingt nicht mit Atari und Disketten geliebäugelt, sondern vornehmlich mit NES, Sega und Gameboy.
Auch ich habe im Gaming eine grosse Leidenschaft und diese entfaltete sich im Laufe meines kurzen Lebens, mal mehr und mal eben weniger. Gerade in stressigen Schulzeiten war es sehr schwierig dem Hobby die Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, die man sich wünschte. Und jetzt mit Freundin und Berufsleben, ist das natürlich noch eine ganz andere Nummer. Schliesslich ist es immens schwierig ein neu gekauftes Spiel am Abend liegen zu lassen, um ausreichend Schlaf für den nächsten 8 Stunden-Tag zu tanken. Auch mit der Freundin ändert sich das Spielverhalten. Zum einen lässt man auch einmal die ein oder andere Zockersession sausen und zum anderen spielt man auch einmal Titel mit derjenigen, welche man sonst nicht auf der Liste hatte.

Mein Stapel von ungespielten Games wächst und wächst. Schliesslich kommen jeden Monat neue Must-haves raus, die man laut Freunden ja soooo unbedingt zocken muss. Ansonsten fühlt man sich ausgeklingt, aus der Welt des Gamings. Und das obwohl aus dem Vorjahr noch bestimmt 20 Titel auf einen warten. Tja zum glück ist davon wahrscheinlich nur die Hälfte brauchbar für die eigenen Ansprüche. Und dann kommen noch Arcadegames und indiegames dazu. Wer dann noch, die Games mehrerer Plattformen spielen möchte, dem.ist wahrscheinlich ein zweites Leben anzuraten. Doch all dieser Druck scheint im Alter gar nicht mehr so strikt vorhanden. Man spielt anscheinend weniger, gewinnt dennoch eine ganz neue Qualität im Umgang mit Games und reflektiert mehr über sein Spielverhalten und die Spielwelt an sich. Hypes weichen dem, was einem gefällt. Man lässt sich automatisch weniger blenden. Deshalb blicke ich wohl mit einem Lachen und einem weinenden Auge in meine Zukunft als Teilzeitgamer. Doch hoffe ich, dass ich eventuell eines Tages in der Branche Fuß fassen kann, damit der Bruch nicht ganz so schmerzhaft ist.

Im Übrigen nehme ich mir trotz dessen die Zeit fürs Gaming und versuche auch in regelmäßigen Abständen Gaming-Tage zu unternehmen. Mal allein und mal eben mit Freunden und gaaanz viel gebrüll^^
Meine Freundin sieht dies grösstenteils gelassen und versteht (genau wie ich), dass jeder ein Ventil und Hobby für sich ganz persönlich braucht. Alles eine Frage der Planung. Doch mit Kindern lässt sich bekanntlich kaum etwas planen. Da kann das Kind am Abend wegen eines Traums nicht schlafen...zack! Konsole aus. Dann ist es mal krank oder muss zu einem wichtigen Termin irgendwo hin...zack! Konsole aus. Und dann weicht Gaming dem ganz normalen Alltagswahnsinn. Und trotz dessen kann dieser banale Alltag wahrscheinlich tausende male schöner sein, als alles was man in Games erlebt...

So wurde wohl ein bissel länger xD
In diesem Sinne: schöne Grüsse an die Redaktion und an alle User...


----------



## Nerdkiller (30. Juni 2013)

Achja: ein Videotagebuch oder ähnlicheswäre echt Klasse


----------



## Atuan (30. Juni 2013)

> Wie immer freue ich mich auf [...] eigene Spieleempfehlungen von euch selbst für die Zielgruppe Ü30!


Oh, da kann ich so einiges nennen. Fangen wir mal an:

*Torchlight* - Die "Story" kann man nicht vergessen, weil sie extrem simpel ist. Zudem hat man in weniger als einer Minute sein Questlog überflogen und alles wichtige wieder im Kopf, da es in den überaus knappen Texten auch noch farblich hervorgehoben ist. Und selbst wenn man das nicht liest, kann man die Quests nicht verpassen, weil irgendwann von ganz alleine ein "Quest completed" über den Bildschirm huscht, bestehen die Quests doch nur aus Monstern verprügeln oder Questgegenstände einsammeln. Auch der Skilltree ist leicht verständlich. Zudem kann man jederzeit das Spiel beenden, ohne Spielfortschritt zu verlieren, oder irgendwas zu vergessen. Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann sogar das Blut abstellen, was eventuell etwas Familientauglicher ist.

Ausserdem ist das Spiel sehr effizient, was effektive Spielzeit anbelangt. Man muss sich nicht mit irgendwelchen Accounts und Social-Features rumschlagen und auch die Steuerung ist extrem simpel (wird ja auch via Tooltips angezeigt). Man muss die wertvolle Spielzeit nicht mal damit vergeuden, bei den Händlern seine Items zu verkaufen, da man ein Pet hat, welches das übernimmt. Muss man doch aus dem Dungeon, gibt es ein Town Portal. Man verschwendet also keine Zeit mit sinnlosem Umherlaufen.

*Borderlands* - Ähnlich wie Torchlight, bloß als Shooter. Story simpel, Quests selbsterklärend (+Questmarker), Skilltree einfach, kurze Wege in einer großen Welt (dank New U-Stations und Fahrzeugen)... Man kann mal eben 20 Minuten daddeln, oder auch mitten drin aufhören, weil man plötzlich doch was anderes machen muss. Man hat sehr viel effektive Spielzeit und wenig drumherum.

*Magic: Duels of the Planeswalkers* - Ein Trading Card Game. Man muss sich zwar ein wenig mit seinen Decks auseinandersetzen, aber eine einzelne Partie dauert nicht allzu lange. Eine Story gibt es nicht (ausser man interessiert sich für die Lore der Welt und zieht sich Bücher und Zeitschriften dazu rein) und das Spielprinzip ist auch recht einfach - wobei es einer gewissen Einarbeitungszeit bedarf, wenn man noch nie Magic gespielt hat. Im "Notfall" kann man auch mitten in einer Partie abspeichern. Zudem ist es 100% Kinderfreundlich.

*Worms* - Das Spielprinzip hat man nach 5 Minuten verinnerlicht, eine einzelne Partie ist sehr kurz und wenn man kein Problem damit hat, dass die Kinder mit einer Bazooka oder einer Handgranate auf andere Würmer schießen (Gewaltgrad ungefähr auf Tom und Jerry-Niveau), ist es sogar ein Spiel für die ganze Familie - und das eben an einem einzigen PC. Garantiert einige Lacher, wenn man wieder mal mit dem Ninjaseil den eigenen Wurm ins Wasser katapultiert, oder die eigene Granate abbekommt, weil sie an einem Vorsprung hängengeblieben ist. Einen ähnlichen Spaßfaktor für ganze Gruppen, bieten fast nur Nintendospiele (Super Smash Bros).

So... Werde nun mal meinem Erwachsenenleben nachgehen und Essen machen  Vielleicht später noch ein paar weitere Vorschläge. Gibt da, wie bereits gesagt, noch einige Spiele, die mir einfallen.


----------



## Turican76 (30. Juni 2013)

30er werden völlig falsch dargestellt. Sie wollen nicht anspruchloses und schnelles, sondern das Gegenteil is der Fall. Man will Spiele mit Anspruch und Tiefe ,die einen lange fesseln


----------



## Atuan (30. Juni 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> 30er werden völlig falsch dargestellt. Sie wollen nicht anspruchloses und schnelles, sondern das Gegenteil is der Fall. Man will Spiele mit Anspruch und Tiefe ,die einen lange fesseln


 
Ist halt nur problematisch, wenn man höchstens ein bis zwei Mal die Woche zum Daddeln kommt und das eben auch nur für ein Stündchen. Bis man sich da jedes mal in ein Skyrim reingefuchst hat, oder sich wieder in Erinnerung gerufen hat, wie die Ermittlungen beim aktuellen Fall in LA Noire standen, ist die Spielzeit meist schon wieder vorbei.

Der Report bezieht sich also weniger auf den Ü30er mit viel Freizeit, sondern auf junge Familien mit Job, Kindern und wenig Zeit für sich alleine


----------



## Kazabeth (30. Juni 2013)

Irgendwie vermisse ich WoW in der Auflistung. Ich selber habe zwar mit Ende von Cataclysm aufgehoert, aber eher wegen Unlust und auf die Aussicht eines lahmen Nachfolgers. Hat wunderbar geklappt mit Familie - auch bzgl. Raids.
Gerade aus diesem Grund war ich in einer Nachtraidgilde und somit zu Zeiten unterwegs, zu den alle schliefen (0-3 Uhr).
Morgens dann um 7 raus war auch kein Problem (der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier  ).
Heute spiele ich genanntes WoT, ab und an TSW, GW2, HdRO und SWtoR , aber ohne feste Verpflichtungen.


----------



## weisauchnicht (30. Juni 2013)

Mein Problem ist meistens,wenn Ich ein MMO anrühre,dann ist keine Zeit mehr für ein zweites Spiel.
In den 4 Jahren WoW die Ich gespielt habe,hatte Ich gar keine anderen Spiele gekauft.
Im moment habe Ich Wot , wieder keine Zeit für ein zweites.

Ich spiele jetzt keine 2 Monate und bin gerade dabei meine letzten Tier 5 gegen Tier 6 zu tauschen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. Juli 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> 30er werden völlig falsch dargestellt. Sie wollen nicht anspruchloses und schnelles, sondern das Gegenteil is der Fall. Man will Spiele mit Anspruch und Tiefe ,die einen lange fesseln


 
Genau 

Ob das nun Rollenspiele (Oblivion, Fallout 3, Skyrim) sind oder Shooter (BF3 - hab fast 440h) ist egal.
Aber ich würde nie solche Games wie zu 80% im Artikel angegeben spielen. Egal ob ich 30, 40 (in 4 Monaten ) oder 80 bin.

Wenn ICH mal sowas wie "Errate das Lied", "Puzzle Quest" oder den "Landwirtschaftssimulator" (nix gegen Leute die das gerne spielen ) anfangen will lass ich mich vorher einschläfern


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2013)

Wenn jemand wirklich nur wenig Zeit hat, dann lohnen sich auch die Telltale Adventure...Spiele wie The Walking Dead, Zurück in die Zukunft, Tales of Monkey Island, Sam & Max oder Wallace & Gromit, weil diese Spiele immer in Episoden aufgeteilt sind.

So wie es aussieht, kommt dieses Ravensword auch für den PC. Auf Steam-Greenlight kann man zumindest dafür abstimmen: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=139893849


----------



## xdave78 (1. Juli 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> 30er werden völlig falsch dargestellt. Sie wollen nicht anspruchloses und schnelles, sondern das Gegenteil is der Fall. Man will Spiele mit Anspruch und Tiefe ,die einen lange fesseln


 Hmnm, na dann hast Du wohl keine Kinder. Ich selber tendiere eher dazu "leichtere Kost" zu spielen. Sicherlich kann man über einige Spiele in dem Artikel geteilter Meinung sein. Ich selber spiele am PC in letzter Zeit meistens entweder DotA2 (ca 95% meiner "PC-Spielzeit") ansonstenb Civ oder Anno. In den letzten 8 Wochen hab ich glaub ich nicht einmal am PC gezockt (abgesehen von Grepolis, welches ich SEHR empfehlen kann, falls jemand darauf Bock hat schreibt mich an). Da Einzige wozu ich aktuell noch komme ist mal ne Runde an der PS3 oder meinem Sohn bei Zelda auf dem 3DS helfen oder an der WiiU. Für epische Geschichten die langatmig erzählt werden ist di eZeit einfach zu wertvoll geworden.


----------



## Sanador (1. Juli 2013)

Zwar werde ich noch lange nicht zur Ü30-Spielerschaft angehören, doch auch als Student hat man nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum Spielen.
Die Liste finde ich ganz interessant, aber seien wir mal ehrlich, auch mit wenig Zeit kann man aktuell jedes Spiel genießen. Denn heutige Games sind leicht zu erlernen und auch in kürzester Zeit kann man dort Erfolge feiern.
Als Beispiel ,sagen wir mal ,Skyrim, man nimmt eine Quest an, wird zu einem Dungeon geschickt und säubert ihn. Das alles schafft man in ca 30min und das reicht völlig ,um sich nach einem harten Arbeitstag zu entspannen.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juli 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> "Puzzle Quest"


Hey, die Puzzle-Quest-Teile machen Spaß!


----------



## MarcBrehme (1. Juli 2013)

Stormclaw schrieb:


> Spielen werde ich, bis ich ins Grab falle- so viel steht fest


 That's the spirit!


----------



## MarcBrehme (1. Juli 2013)

Nerdkiller schrieb:


> Doch mit Kindern lässt sich bekanntlich kaum etwas planen. Da kann das Kind am Abend wegen eines Traums nicht schlafen...zack! Konsole aus. Dann ist es mal krank oder muss zu einem wichtigen Termin irgendwo hin...zack! Konsole aus.


 Das hatte ich gestern Abend. Da war meine_The Last of Us_-Session ungeplant nach 25 min. auch schon wieder vorbei...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> That's the spirit!


 Als Krönung obendrauf:
Zusammen mit dem Rechenknecht bestattet werden. Noch nerdiger geht's kaum.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Das hatte ich gestern Abend. Da war meine_The Last of Us_-Session ungeplant nach 25 min. auch schon wieder vorbei...


 LOL

Ich wollte letztens ein weiteres Stück "Trine" spielen. Der Kurze war ca. ne Viertelstunde im Bett.
Erste Unterbrechung ("Papa, habe Durst").
Nach nicht mal 3 Minuten die zweite Unterbrechung ("Papa, ich vermisse mein Kuscheltier / "Spucktuch" / was auch immer.")
Und um das Triple voll zu machen, nach weiteren 5 Minuten "Papa, ich muss auf Toilette."

Als Zocker von ganzem Herzen darf man da keine Nerven zeigen...


----------



## MrFob (1. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Als Krönung obendrauf:
> Zusammen mit dem Rechenknecht bestattet werden. Noch nerdiger geht's kaum.


 
Ja aber dann auch bitte alle 2 Jahre exhumieren lassen ... weist schon, zum aufruesten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2013)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ja aber dann auch bitte alle 2 Jahre exhumieren lassen ... weist schon, zum aufruesten.


 Und wenn aufrüsten nicht mehr ist, bekommt man ein nagelneues PCG-Komplett-System in der R.I.P-Edition. ^^


----------



## Mothman (1. Juli 2013)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ja aber dann auch bitte alle 2 Jahre exhumieren lassen ... weist schon, zum aufruesten.


Und DSL-Anschluss fürs Grab...man weiß ja nie...für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Und DSL-Anschluss fürs Grab...man weiß ja nie...für den Fall der Fälle.


 Geht WLAN auch durch die Graberde ?!


----------



## Mothman (1. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Geht WLAN auch durch die Graberde ?!


 Nein, da muss man schon einen Grabfaserkabel-Anschluss haben.


----------



## Briareos (1. Juli 2013)

Stormclaw schrieb:


> Mal hier eine Stunde, dann 30 Min. afk, dann eine Runde weiter gemetzelt, dann wieder afk....das war bei mir früher anders. Da habe ich permanent zig Stunden vorm Monitor gehockt....


Kommt mir bekannt vor. 10 Minuten lang D3 gespielt und schon a)klingelt das Telefon/Haustür, b) hat die Frau wieder nicht genug Arm und braucht Unterstützung, c) streicht der Kater um die Füsse und verlangt lautstark nach Aufmerksamkeit/Futter usw. ^^ Koop ohne Pause muss da von langer Hand geplant und rechtzeitig angekündigt werden. 



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wenn ICH mal sowas wie "Errate das Lied", "Puzzle Quest" oder den "Landwirtschaftssimulator" (nix gegen Leute die das gerne spielen ) anfangen will lass ich mich vorher einschläfern


*"Puzzle Quest"* spiel ich auf dem NDS und das ist alles andere als anspruchslos. Und es eignet sich hervorragend um die knappe Stunde im Zug zur Arbeit sinnvoll zu nutzen. Und wenn man ein bissl seine grauen Zellen auf dem Arbeitsweg trainieren möchte, kann ich *"Scribblenauts"* neben *"Picross/Picross 3D"* und der *"Professor Layton"*-Reihe auch nur empfehlen.

Bei der Aufzählung im Artikel ist mir spontan *"Uncharted"* eingefallen. Das ist ein Spiel wie geschaffen für mich. Egal ob ich nur 20 Minuten oder doch ausnahmsweise mal 2 Stunden zum spielen komme: Die Speicherpunkte sind dermassen fair gesetzt wie ich es noch in keinem anderen Spiel (ohne freie Speichermöglichkeit) erlebt habe. Da ich bisher allerdings nur den ersten Teil geschafft habe zu spielen, kann ich nichts dazu sagen, ob sich dieses faire Speicherpunktsystem durch die komplette Reihe zieht.

In diesem Sinne: Schöner zweiter Teil des Specials Marc und ich hoffe es folgen noch ein paar.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juli 2013)

Also der Landwirtschaftssimulator ist absolut nichts für mich, Ich spiele trotz UhU immer noch gern Spiele wie die GTA-Reihe (freue mich auf GTA V), Batman Arkham City/Arkham Asylum und freu mich auf Arkham Origins und zocke auch gern mal SciFi-Shooter oder 2. WK-Shooter oder auch Strategiespiele.

Das wichtigste wäre in meinen Augen, Kinder vor Spielen die nicht für ihre Sinne bestimmt sind, abzuschotten. Sprich einem 12 jährigen kein COD oder gar FEAR vorzusetzen oder es dabei zuschauen zu lassen. Ob man einen 17 jährigen vor einem (human designten) FSK 18 Spiel abschotten muß ist hingegen immer eine individuell zu beantwortende Frage. 

Aber trotz Familie würde ich in meiner Freizeit nicht auf Spiele verzichten wollen. Und ich würde mein Genre für mich persönlich auch nicht wechseln wollen. Daß ich dann mit Junior (falls vorhanden) vielleicht doch mal ein Kinderspiel spiele ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## knarfe1000 (1. Juli 2013)

Stormclaw schrieb:


> Spielen werde ich, bis ich ins Grab falle- so viel steht fest



Das unterschreibe ich! Es sei denn, ich kann vor Gicht meine Finger nicht mehr krümmen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich! Es sei denn, ich kann vor Gicht meine Finger nicht mehr krümmen...


 Finger lassen sich auch brechen...


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich! Es sei denn, ich kann vor Gicht meine Finger nicht mehr krümmen...


 
Keien Bange, bis DU so alt bist gibt es alles mit VR und Voice Recognition und Gedankensteuerung  Nix mehr M+T^^


----------



## Cibox (1. Juli 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> 30er werden völlig falsch dargestellt. Sie wollen nicht anspruchloses und schnelles, sondern das Gegenteil is der Fall. Man will Spiele mit Anspruch und Tiefe ,die einen lange fesseln


imho hängt dass nicht vom alter sondern von der art der anstellung ab: Ein guter Freund (35) schwört auf ultra-harte games à la demon souls, gow auf hard etc. Ich bin da (zugegebenermaßen) eher Anhänger der leichten Kost... ich komm nämlich oft ziemlich brain-dead aus der harke und brauch dann definitiv _kein_ frustrierend schweres game sondern eher was auf TV-Niveau (z.B. Uncharted 3).


----------



## Rachlust (1. Juli 2013)

War früher extremer Hardcore Gamer. Schule und Job...pf... Krankenschein und dann 2 Wochen 3 Games gleichzeitig gesuchtet.

Die Story konnte nicht zu lang sein, die Spielwelt nicht zu Groß und mein virtueller Penis nicht zu lang sein...

Nun bin ich 32... 

Was hat sich geändert?


Höchstens 2/3 Story Games im Jahr und auch nur wenn es nicht irgend so ne Grütze Marke Skyrim und co ist. Story muß in 5/8Std durch sein ohne groß Theater zu machen mit frustenden Stellen.

Ansonsten nur noch Battlefield 3 MP... wobei ich selbst hier kaum noch anzutreffen bin da PC Gaming. Durch 9Std im Büro hocken, habe ich mittlerweile null bock mehr auf PC Daheim zumal Thrombose auch ein wichtiges Thema wird dank dem ach so tollen Büro Stuhl dem man jedem Sofa vorziehen sollte 

Und ansonsten eigtl nur noch so krämpel wie Wii. Habe die Wii immer nur belächelt aber nun geht nix über 10min Mario Kart und gut ist...


Auch wenn Jugendliche aufschreien werden bzw junge Erwachsene aber es wird sich noch viel ändern. Klar tut es das definitiv nicht bei jedem aber die Meisten werden es zu spüren bekommen.


Bestes Beispiel Party Gänger:

Mit 20: Ich werde immer Party machen egal wie Alt
Mit 28: Oh ne ich bin Müde... Morgen vielleicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2013)

Solange es eine gute Mischung zwischen seichten, kurzen Spielen und langen, richtigen Hardcorespielen gibt, ist das ja alles kein Problem. Dann wird ja jeder bedient.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juli 2013)

Das einzigste was mir fehlt sind die wirklichen Hardcore!-Games. Wo bleibt ein Janes 688 I Hunter Killer oder ein Silent Hunter wie bis zu Teil 3/4 ? Wo bleibt ein neuer Flugsimulator Professional ? Wo bleibt ein Splinter Cell im Old School Style wie bei den ersten 2-3 Teilen ? Wo bleibt ein Hitman wie es die ersten 1-2 Teile ausgemacht hat ? Wo bleibt ein Flugsimulator wie damals IL-2 Sturmovik ? Der Nachfolger ist nur noch ein Schatten davon (keine FF-Unterstützung). 

Das nenne ich Hardcore Games. Und nicht die casualisierten Fassungen von früheren Hardcoregames.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Geht WLAN auch durch die Graberde ?!


 Da zieht man dann ein LAN-Kabel rein. Wo ist das Problem ? Gut man braucht noch einen Marderschutz.


----------



## Briareos (2. Juli 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das nenne ich Hardcore Games. Und nicht die casualisierten Fassungen von früheren Hardcoregames.


 Ganz ehrlich? Ich vermisse ultra-realistische Hardcore-Simulationen oder bockschwere Schleich-/Prügel-/Actiontitel nicht wirklich. Ähnlich wie jemand in einem Kommentar zum ersten Teil des Specials meinte: *"Ich will spielen, nicht arbeiten!"*. Und ich vermute mal die Masse der "älteren" Spieler sieht das ähnlich. Es wird sicher immer eine kleine Gruppe geben, die solche Spiele mit Leidenschaft und Hingabe spielt oder spielen möchte, aber diese Gruppe scheint zu klein zu sein, als das die Entwicklung solcher Spiele für die Studios/Publisher rentabel wäre.

Ein Spiel, von dem ich vorher schon genau weiss, das ich tausend Tode sterben werde, landet unter gar keinen Umständen in meinem Einkaufswagen, da kann die Story und/oder das Gameplay noch so gut sein. Und eine Simulation, bei der ich vor dem ersten Tastendruck ein zweiwöchiges Handbuchstudium durchführen muss ebensowenig. Und ich habe "Janes AH-64D Longbow" gespielt ... das Handbuch hätte so in der Form auch bei der Pilotenausbildung der US Armee dienen können.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habe meinen ersten C64 in alter von 12 Jahren geschenkit bekommen. Dürfte in den mittleren 80ern gewesen sein. Seit dem bin ich Spielkind. Ich habe seit dem die meissten Veränderungen in der Spielebranche mitgemacht, hatte danach einen C128D, einen Amiga 2000, und ab da ging es mit einem 386-25er weiter. Zu der Zeit war ich so 19 denke ich.

Über die Jahre ist Computerspielen immer mein Haupthobby gewesen und es hat mich immer begeistert. In den letzten Jahren ist mir aufgefallen daß ich trotzdem nicht vollends befriedigt bin. Ich bin zwar ein Spielkind, aber vor ner Kiste hocken soll alles sein?

Für mich habe ich gemerkt daß ich die vollkommene Erfüllung nicht in Compuerspielen sondern in Sport und Musik finde, also SELBER Sport zu machen und SELBER zu musizieren. Dagegen loooost Computerspielen immer ab. Wenn ich heutzutage meinen Tag plane dann merke ich daß ich Zeit für Volleyball finde, mir Zeit zum Gitarrenspielen gebe, Zeit mit meiner Freundin verbringe und am Ende des Tages merke ich: "Oh, nun, hattest heute wieder keine Zeit irgendwas zu daddeln." Aber das ist kein schlechtes Gefühl da mein Tag erfüllt war. Nicht umsonst habe ich zocken immer als "Die schönste langweilebewältigung der Welt" tituliert. Für mich bringt Zocken immer Spaß, Spaß im RL zu haben geht für mich aber immer vor und im RL zu spielen (Sport, Gitarre), dagegen ist selbst Zocken öde.


----------



## knarfe1000 (2. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Keien Bange, bis DU so alt bist gibt es alles mit VR und Voice Recognition und Gedankensteuerung  Nix mehr M+T^^



Bin aber schon 40+


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Bin aber schon 40+


 
Da ich davon ausgehe es noch zu erleben solltest Du es auch schaffen, obwohl Du ein paar Jährchen mehr auf dem Bucke hast  ('76)^^

10-20 Jahre sollten reichen


----------



## knarfe1000 (2. Juli 2013)

Oculus Rift geht ja schon deutlich in diese Richtung.


----------



## s0cKe (2. Juli 2013)

Eine tolle Kolumne Herr Brehme,

ich spiele seit ich laufen kann, womöglich sogar noch vor der Zeit. Das hat sich über die letzten 15 Jahre auch stets als mein "Haupthobby" behaupten können. Mittlerweile muss ich aber gestehen dass ich der Recycling-Agenda der größeren Publishern einfach nurnoch überdrüssig bin. Jedes Jahr freue ich mich auf weniger Titel, jedes Jahr ist "mehr von dem selben" dabei. Diese Art des Recyclings findet in KEINEM anderem Unterhaltungsmedium so dreißt statt, begründet durch "hohe Kosten, hohe Risiken". Diese Haltung hat mir dem Spass an meinem Hobby mehr oder weniger zerstört, und ich fange an mich als Gamer zu schämen. Einzig Rome II sowie GTA V reizen mich dieses Jahr noch, weder für Battlefield noch für Call of Duty kann ich irgendeine Zuneigung anderer verstehen. Darüber hinaus passiert im RL auch immer mehr von Bedeutung, Verantwortung wächst etc. Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich noch als der aktive Gamer der ich vor 4 Jahren war noch anzutreffen bin. Lediglich ein Besuch der GamesCom fehlt im Lebenslauf, wird dieses Jahr aber endgültig nachgeholt, ob ich danach noch weiterhin so aktiv Spielen werde kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich denke nicht das ich mit dieser Haltung alleine bin..


----------



## knarfe1000 (2. Juli 2013)

Naja, diese fehlende Risikobereitschaft und Ausrichtung am Massengeschmack ist genau so in der Film- und Musikindustrie zu beobachten.


----------

